# infrared beacon



## davidcheca

quisiera saber como puedo traducir BACON en este contexto

*The preferences for public transport based on infrared bacons and wireless communication will be deployed.*
 

*Las preferencias por el transporte público basado en los bacons infrarrojos y comunicación inalámbrica serán utilizadas. *
 
*Neceito su ayuda porque el único significado que encontre de bacon es TOCINO. y no creo que sea eso*
 
*Gracias*


----------



## ayudame

"Bacons" is a typo. The phrase should be infrared _beacons_. Unfortunately, I'm not sure how to translate it--maybe "almenara." If you post again with the word "beacons" though, someone should be able to help you.


----------



## akakus

Rayos. Rayos infrarrojos. Mejor, pero menos literal sería "señales infrarrojas".


----------



## Daddyo

Transmisiones infrarrojas. O si solo son marcadores para delimitar alguna zona, balizas.


----------



## Quimber

Beacon se que tiene varias definiciones, En nautica  son las señales o mejor las "haces" de luz que emiten los faros.
Tambien en nautica, los destellos de luz que se envian entre barcos para mensajes morse.

Asi que me decanto por los "haces" que lanza un emisor de
frecuencia, o los rayos de un laser, haz magnetico, etc

Rayo o deteccion infra-roja parece lo mas correcto.


----------



## Cubanboy

¿Y a qué esfera se refiere tu contexto?


A priori:

baliza infrarroja.


----------



## Quimber

Baliza señalizadora tambien es correcto, pero no en este contexto.

El contexto aquí, es la emision de un rayo, sea optico, luminoso, magnetico, _*infrarojo*_, etc


----------



## codina

¿Qué opinan de *emisores infrarrojos*?


----------



## Quimber

Tambien Beacon significa destello "The sky is filled with beacon stars"
Tambien figuradamente "fulgor"
"In your eyes it reflects the beacon of the stars".... que poetico, ¿no?  

para estos casos se podrian usar los sinonimos: glitter, glow, brightness...
pero no se pueden utilizar en el sentido de emision de señales, que era el
objeto del post.


----------



## icerob

Tocinos infrarrojos, es decir, que no están bien fritos y están más bien descoloridos.

O bien, *balizas infrarrojas*, como dijo cubanboy. Las balizas son, precisamente, instrumentos para mandar señales, en este caso, en la frecuencia infrarroja de luz (?)


----------



## Jom

Hola:

Estoy de acuerdo con balizas infrarrojas. Beacon, en ambientes de radio transmisores también lo he visto traducir como piloto (frecuencia o señal  piloto).


----------

